# Paris 2006 : Bouffe du mois de décembre



## golf (8 Décembre 2006)

*samedi 16 décembre 2006 à partir de 20:00 h*


*Hé oui, un samedi soir ! 
Cela devient une tradition pour la fin d'année afin de permettre à ceux qui ne peuvent venir en semaine tout au long de l'année *


*



Chez Trassoudaine
3, place Nationale - 75013 Paris
Métro : Nationale [ligne n°6]

Tél. : 01 45 83 06 45*​


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2006)

- golf
-







-


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Décembre 2006)

- golf
-







- jojoleretour


----------



## kanako (8 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako  (d'ailleurs je reste tout le week-end, si y a moyen de se faire plus qu'une bouffe avec qui veut&#8230

&#8212;
2






- jojoleretour


----------



## Stargazer (8 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> (d'ailleurs je reste tout le week-end, si y a moyen de se faire plus qu'une bouffe avec qui veut)



C'est à dire ..?


----------



## kanako (8 Décembre 2006)

bah&#8230; j'ai pas envie de m'ennuyer quoi et pis j'ai rat&#233; les ap&#233;ros au lou ou la derni&#232;re AES (auxquels j'aurais bien aim&#233; aller) &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre cool de rencontrer d'autres gens&#8230; c'est tout&#8230;
Bon apr&#232;s y avait cette histoire d'huitres c'est pas tr&#232;s clair mais bon, je passerai peut-&#234;tre, sauf que j'ai mon train dimanche soir&#8230;
bref je verrai quoi :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako  (d'ailleurs je reste tout le week-end, si y a moyen de se faire plus qu'une bouffe avec qui veut)
- El_ChiCo : Je, présent.

2






- jojoleretour


----------



## kanako (9 Décembre 2006)

El_ChiCo tu sais pas compter ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako  (d'ailleurs je reste tout le week-end, si y a moyen de se faire plus qu'une bouffe avec qui veut)
- El_ChiCo : Je, présent.
- Human-Fly 
-

4






- jojoleretour
-

1



kanako a dit:


> El_ChiCo tu sais pas compter ?



 Apparemment pas... :rateau:

 Mais il sait faire de chouettes logiciels pour utiliser les smileys de MacG dans iChat, par contre!


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> El_ChiCo tu sais pas compter ?



Bah vous devriez le savoir depuis le temps...

Human, il veut pas que je te boule...


----------



## kanako (9 Décembre 2006)

t'inqui&#232;te moi il voulait bien


----------



## Cillian (9 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako  (d'ailleurs je reste tout le week-end, si y a moyen de se faire plus qu'une bouffe avec qui veut)
- El_ChiCo : Je, présent.
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
-

5






- jojoleretour
-

1


----------



## valoriel (9 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako  (d'ailleurs je reste tout le week-end, si y a moyen de se faire plus qu'une bouffe avec qui veut&#8230
- El_ChiCo : Je, pr&#233;sent.
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-

6 + une petite bo&#238;te  






- jojoleretour
-

1


----------



## kathy h (9 Décembre 2006)

ce sera encore sans moi, le samedi je ne viens jamais sur Paris, mais j'espère bien qu'au mois de janvier je pourrai venir  ( le mardi ou le jeudi c'est OK pour moi )

amusez vous bien les enfants


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako  (d'ailleurs je reste tout le week-end, si y a moyen de se faire plus qu'une bouffe avec qui veut&#8230
- El_ChiCo : Je, pr&#233;sent.
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-

6 + une petite bo&#238;te  






- jojoleretour
- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:

2


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> - jojoleretour
> - Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:


En aucun cas ce ne sera de la cuisine asiatique 

Nous avons trouv&#233; un excellent restaurant de cuisine fran&#231;aise[Merci &#224; Colette], tr&#232;s convivial, dans le XIII&#232; mais qui est tr&#232;s sollicit&#233; pour les soir&#233;es de groupe et il subsiste une inconnue pour notre date


----------



## nicolasf (10 Décembre 2006)

Ce sera en plein concours blanc pour moi donc ce ne sera pas du tout possible...

Bon repas !


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako  (d'ailleurs je reste tout le week-end, si y a moyen de se faire plus qu'une bouffe avec qui veut)
- El_ChiCo : Je, présent.
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-

6 + une petite boîte  






- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2006)

*Chez Trassoudaine - 3, place Nationale, 75013 Paris
M&#233;tro : Nationale [ligne n&#176;6] 
T&#233;l. : 01 45 83 06 45*

*&#192; partir de 20:00 h*​




- golf
- Kanako 
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-
_
6






- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (11 Décembre 2006)

Bon allé, je l'avoue, dans l'après-midi je ferai un petit tour par le 63, rue de chabrol dans le X è





​


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Décembre 2006)

*Chez Trassoudaine - 3, place Nationale, 75013 Paris
Métro : Nationale [ligne n°6] 
Tél. : 01 45 83 06 45*

*À partir de 20:00 h*​




- golf
- Kanako 
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-
_
5






- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:


----------



## Lastrada (12 Décembre 2006)

*Chez Trassoudaine - 3, place Nationale, 75013 Paris
M&#233;tro : Nationale [ligne n&#176;6] 
T&#233;l. : 01 45 83 06 45*

*&#192; partir de 20:00 h*​




- golf
- Kanako 
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-
_
6






- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:
- Lastrada


----------



## Taho! (12 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako 
- El_ChiCo
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-
_
6






- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:
- Lastrada  
- Je ne sais toujours pas si passe la re-certification à Paris le 18 ou pas...  sans doute à la dernière minute...


----------



## kanako (12 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako 
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-
_
5






- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:
- Lastrada  
- Je ne sais toujours pas si passe la re-certification à Paris le 18 ou pas...  sans doute à la dernière minute...


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako 
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
-
_
5






- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:
- Lastrada  
- Taho!: Je ne sais toujours pas si passe la re-certification à Paris le 18 ou pas...  sans doute à la dernière minute...


----------



## kanako (12 Décembre 2006)

hein ? de quoi ?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2006)

il a l'air pas mal ce restau :love: :love: "pav&#233; de Salers au Roquefort" :love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (13 Décembre 2006)

Y a de la caille, au moins ?


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

et sinon, vous venez ?


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> et sinon, vous venez ?



il y a de grandes chances


----------



## kanako (13 Décembre 2006)

cool


----------



## Taho! (14 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako 
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
- Taho! : une bière pour la douze !
_
6






- Macinside : je suis pas trop chinois mais vu que je bosse sur paris ce jour la :rateau:
- Lastrada


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2006)

- golf
- Kanako 
- Human-Fly 
- Cillan
- valoriel
- Taho! : une bi&#232;re pour la douze !
- Macinside : idem pour la onze ! 
_
7






- Lastrada


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2006)

Il y a une nouvelle fonction dans Rendezvous pour annoncer en t&#234;te de fil si vous venez ou pas, profitez-en pour mettre &#224; jour votre pr&#233;sence ou non...


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2006)

a tiens c'est vrai


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens c'est vrai


C'est sympa d'institutionnaliser les listes 

Bon, apr&#232;s test, on peut passer d'un statut &#224; un autre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Ce sera en plein concours blanc pour moi donc ce ne sera pas du tout possible...
> 
> Bon repas !



Bonne résolution. Il faut passer en khâgne. Ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire (j'en sais quelque chose)

N'oublie surtout pas de bien réviser la philo.


----------



## nicolasf (16 Décembre 2006)

Ca, passer en khâgne, c'est fait. Maintenant, c'est le concours, le vrai.

Bon ce soir, ce sera vraiment pas possible. 5 heures de philo, ça use...

Bonne soirée !


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Décembre 2006)

Dire que je suis coincé dans un projet de transmission mécanique alors que j'aurais pu faire la fête avec vous...


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Décembre 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> Dire que je suis coincé dans un projet de transmission mécanique alors que j'aurais pu faire la fête avec vous...



je te comprends... Nico, toi et moi


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Décembre 2006)

T' façon, c'est qu'une bande de salo ! : ils n'auront même pas une petite pensée pour nous...


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Décembre 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> T' façon, c'est qu'une bande de salo ! : ils n'auront même pas une petite pensée pour nous...


 si je pense au moment du dessert ou du chocolat de Cillian :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Décembre 2006)

Arrêtes tais-toi... Tu te fais du mal...


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Décembre 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> T' façon, c'est qu'une bande de salo ! : ils n'auront même pas une petite pensée pour nous...


Ah finalement peut-être pas : On m'annonce à l'instant qu'il ont quand même pensé à nous, les absents...


C'était bien ?


----------



## kanako (17 Décembre 2006)

voui
mais j'ai honte, j'ai un trop petit app&#233;tit&#8230;
(pour le plaisir de mes voisins)

en tout cas c'est une tr&#232;s bonne adresse.
Et on a pens&#233; &#224; vous, vous inqui&#232;tez pas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

nico_linux a dit:


> Ca, passer en khâgne, c'est fait. Maintenant, c'est le concours, le vrai.
> 
> Bon ce soir, ce sera vraiment pas possible. 5 heures de philo, ça use...
> 
> Bonne soirée !



Effectivement, je n'avais pas remarqué ta date d'inscrition dans ce forum. 

Bon, c'est déjà pas mal d'être passé en khâgne. Mais il est vrai que maintenant, c'est l'Evrest du vrai concours qui t'attend dès le 23 avril.

Oui, ça use 5 heures de philo. Sur la Culture, mon conseil (si je peux me permettre) : un peu de Rousseau, de Kant, de Lévi-Strauss, de H. Arendt, voire de Herder, tout ça bien mixé et le tour est joué.

Au fait, c'était quoi le sujet de philo de ce concours blanc ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Décembre 2006)

La cuisine est vraiment bonne, dans ce restaurant... :love: 
Chouette ambiance, par ailleurs.  

Bref, bonne soirée.


----------



## nicolasf (17 Décembre 2006)

@ Fichte : j'ai vu ton pm avant donc j'ai répondu à toutes ces questions dessus...


----------



## Cillian (17 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> si je pense au moment du dessert ou du chocolat de Cillian :rateau:





El_ChiCo a dit:


> Arrêtes tais-toi... Tu te fais du mal...



D'autant plus que la mousse au chocolat était très bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juste un petit goût de trop peu, mais très bonne.    

On aura surement la possibilité d'y retourner une autre fois.


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2006)

Soirée sympa, chouette cuisine  
Comme d'hab, kwa  

A l'année prochaine maintenant


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Décembre 2006)

Sympa ces r&#233;unions , je savais pas que la communaut&#233; faisait &#231;a  (merci jojoleretour    pour cette int&#233;gration physique et r&#233;el chez MacG&#233;  ), je verrais pour une prochaine soir&#233;e


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2006)

La galerie de la Bouffe de décembre


----------



## kathy h (18 Décembre 2006)

ah il y a quelques tête que je ne connais pas, et d'autres que je connais bien ....

bon la prochaine, celle de janvier,  si elle a lieu un mardi ou un jeudi ça devrait le faire pour moi, pour le coup ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas venu foutre le souc moi


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Décembre 2006)

Je connais personne :rose: :rose: , mais tout ce monde a une moyenne d'age très ....euh ...avancé par rapport à moi  . Non pas taper s'il vous plait


----------



## kathy h (18 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je connais personne :rose: :rose: , mais tout ce monde a une moyenne d'age très ....euh ...avancé par rapport à moi  . Non pas taper s'il vous plait




ouf je n'y étais pas,


----------



## kanako (18 Décembre 2006)

ah bin merci pour moi ! 
Et y a aussi Valo et Taho! qui sont jeunes (-30 ans)

&#233;dit, d'apr&#232;s ton profil, on a le m&#234;me age HImac in touch&#8230;


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> ah bin merci pour moi !
> Et y a aussi Valo et Taho! qui sont jeunes (-30 ans)
> 
> &#233;dit, d'apr&#232;s ton profil, on a le m&#234;me age HImac in touch&#8230;



Ouf &#231;a me rassure, je serais pas oblig&#233; de parler que de la t&#233;l&#233; en noir et blanc et du t&#233;l&#233;gramme finalement


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ouf ça me rassure, je serais pas obligé de parler que de la télé en noir et blanc et du télégramme finalement



et il y'a moi aussi parfois , on risquera surement de parler de la Wii :rateau:


----------



## kanako (18 Décembre 2006)

ah non au secour&#8230;


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ouf ça me rassure, je serais pas obligé de parler que de la télé en noir et blanc et du télégramme finalement


Enfin si tu leur parle te télégramme aux vieux, ils risquent de ne pas comprendre... Eux c'est plutôt la génération pigeon voyageur...


----------



## kanako (18 Décembre 2006)

oui pour info, ChiCo fait aussi partit des jeunes vois-tu&#8230;


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> oui pour info, ChiCo fait aussi partit des jeunes vois-tu



Je viens d'apprendre une nouvelle, un choc, el chico est donc jeune :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais ChiCo il était pas là


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> ah non au secour&#8230;



Quoi qu'est ce qu'elle a la Wii elle te plait pas ? :'( 



El_ChiCo a dit:


> Enfin si tu leur parle te t&#233;l&#233;gramme aux vieux, ils risquent de ne pas comprendre... Eux c'est plut&#244;t la g&#233;n&#233;ration pigeon voyageur...
> 
> Ah ouais c'est pire que ce que je pensais alors , un de vous est le petit fils de Louis XIV ??





kanako a dit:


> oui pour info, ChiCo fait aussi partit des jeunes vois-tu&#8230;



Un de plus ^^ 



jojoleretour a dit:


> et il y'a moi aussi parfois , on risquera surement de parler de la Wii :rateau:



Wii, Wii, j'allais pas t'oublier  

Mode loveur on : Et sinon y'aura pas de fille ?  Mode loveur off (enfin mode off quoi )


----------



## kathy h (18 Décembre 2006)

et bien moi je parle surtout vynil


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

kathy h a dit:


> et bien moi je parle surtout vynil



et fou rire garantie


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Décembre 2006)

Sympa, est ce que le restaurent sera en noir et blanc avec un piano et une discussion muette sous titr&#233; ou est ce que c'est une soir&#233;e new age o&#249; on peut se parler en son dolby surround en couleur ?

Non parce que moi j'ai que des habits de couleur en plus


----------



## kanako (18 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Mode loveur on : Et sinon y'aura pas de fille ?  Mode loveur off (enfin mode off quoi )



regarde mieux les photos  





HImac in touch a dit:


> Quoi qu'est ce qu'elle a la Wii elle te plait pas ? :'(


si, mais &#233;couter les mecs parler console&#8230;
bof quoi


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Sympa, est ce que le restaurent sera en noir et blanc avec un piano et une discussion muette sous titr&#233; ou est ce que c'est une soir&#233;e new age o&#249; on peut se parler en son dolby surround en couleur ?
> 
> Non parce que moi j'ai que des habits de couleur en plus




Nous avons droit a la belle et charmante Kanako et a la ravissante et sympathique Peroline (mais attention elle est deja prise  :rateau: ).

Deux personnalit&#233;s attachantes et agr&#233;able, avec qui on a le plaisir de discuter :love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## kanako (18 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Nous avons droit a la belle et charmante Kanako et a la ravissante et sympathique Peroline (mais attention elle est deja prise  :rateau: ).
> 
> Deux personnalit&#233;s attachantes et agr&#233;able, avec qui on a le plaisir de discuter :love: :love: :love: :rose:



il est gentil le jojo hein ?  :love:

&#231;a m&#233;riterait un cdb, mais j'ai p'us de munitions&#8230;


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est qui Peroline ? Connais pas


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Décembre 2006)

Je crois qu'elle n'est pas inscrite sur ce forum


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Décembre 2006)

Par contre la Kanako , je l'imaginais pas comme cela


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Par contre la Kanako , je l'imaginais pas comme cela



tu l'imaginais comment ?


----------



## kanako (18 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Par contre la Kanako , je l'imaginais pas comme cela



nan mais ces photos sont absoluement moches 
regardes celles de la bouffe de septembre (pendant l'AE) c'est mieux


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> nan mais ces photos sont absoluement moches
> regardes celles de la bouffe de septembre (pendant l'AE) c'est mieux



Je veux les photos aussi , enchanté Kanako de te "rencontrer" :love:  ^^

Les jeux vidéo c'est sympa mais je ne suis ni un Otaku, ni un kéké de chez Sony


----------



## kanako (19 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Par contre la Kanako , je l'imaginais pas comme cela





jojoleretour a dit:


> tu l'imaginais comment ?




ouais c'est vrai ça, comment tu m'imaginais ?






HImac in touch a dit:


> Je veux les photos aussi , enchanté Kanako de te "rencontrer" :love:  ^^
> 
> Les jeux vidéo c'est sympa mais je ne suis ni un Otaku, ni un kéké de chez Sony


 c'est bien.



Bonjour à toi, et bienvenue parmis ce monde de fous 
les photos y a des galleries un peu partout dans le forum rendez-vous.


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2006)

J'ai vu ta photo sur le profil c'est déjà ça , mais ne va pas imaginer que moi je suis Steve Jobs  , désolé  :love:


----------



## kanako (19 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'ai vu ta photo sur le profil c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a , mais ne va pas imaginer que moi je suis Steve Jobs  , d&#233;sol&#233;  :love:



 nan nan je sais&#8230; 


(pour info, la photo dans mon profil a &#233;t&#233; prise &#224; la bouffe de septembre justement)


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> nan nan je sais
> 
> 
> (pour info, la photo dans mon profil a été prise à la bouffe de septembre justement)



I see ^^


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

ah bin j'arrive trop tard là j'crois bien:rose:
bah à l'année prochaine si tout va bien alors surtout ma tête  
Human t'as rajeuni et t'as super bonne mine  

himacintouch : motard macadam! y'a qu'un motard pour la sortir celle-là 

euh joyeux noël et bonne année à tous :hein:  j'serai pas à labour au moins:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> ah bin j'arrive trop tard là j'crois bien:rose:
> bah à l'année prochaine si tout va bien alors surtout ma tête
> Human t'as rajeuni et t'as super bonne mine
> 
> ...


Ben à en croire certain(e)s, je suis déjà dans les vieux car dans les "plus de 30 ans"...  
Mais ceci dit, j'ai en effet quelques raisons d'avoir bonne mine, voire de rajeunir, en effet!... :love:  

Au plaisir de revoir une prochaine fois quelques têtes connues, et d'en découvrir de nouvelles.


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4096879 a dit:
			
		

> ah bin j'arrive trop tard l&#224; j'crois bien:rose:
> bah &#224; l'ann&#233;e prochaine si tout va bien alors surtout ma t&#234;te
> Human t'as rajeuni et t'as super bonne mine
> 
> ...


Joyeux no&#235;l et bonne ann&#233;e &#224; toi aussi 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben &#224; en croire certain(e)s, je suis d&#233;j&#224; dans les vieux car dans les "plus de 30 ans"...
> Mais ceci dit, j'ai en effet quelques raisons d'avoir bonne mine, voire de rajeunir, en effet!... :love:
> 
> Au plaisir de revoir une prochaine fois quelques t&#234;tes connues, et d'en d&#233;couvrir de nouvelles.



Tu pourras nous montrer tes photos en s&#233;pia que t'as prises lors de Mai 68 s'il te pla&#238;t human ?


----------



## kanako (19 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4096879 a dit:
			
		

> ah bin j'arrive trop tard l&#224; j'crois bien:rose:
> bah &#224; l'ann&#233;e prochaine si tout va bien alors surtout ma t&#234;te
> Human t'as rajeuni et t'as super bonne mine
> 
> euh joyeux no&#235;l et bonne ann&#233;e &#224; tous :hein:  j'serai pas &#224; labour au moins:love:


Bonne ann&#233;e &#224; toi aussi, c'est dommage que tu n'aies pas vu le fil avant, je me serai sentie moins seule en temps que repr&#233;sentante de la gente f&#233;minine &#224; cette soir&#233;e   
Et puis joyeux no&#235;l aussi 




Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben &#224; en croire certain(e)s, je suis d&#233;j&#224; dans les vieux car dans les "plus de 30 ans"...
> Mais ceci dit, j'ai en effet quelques raisons d'avoir bonne mine, voire de rajeunir, en effet!... :love:
> 
> Au plaisir de revoir une prochaine fois quelques t&#234;tes connues, et d'en d&#233;couvrir de nouvelles.



ouais carr&#233;ment vieux  
mais, mais non Human, je te rassure, tu fais juste partie de la cat&#233;gorie des "un petit peu plus vieux mais pas trop" de laquelle va bient&#244;t faire partie Taho! par exemple :rateau: 
(pas taper, pas taper, en vrai je vous aime quand m&#234;me hein !)
 



HImac in touch a dit:


> Joyeux no&#235;l et bonne ann&#233;e &#224; toi aussi
> 
> 
> Tu pourras nous montrer tes photos en s&#233;pia que t'as prises lors de Mai 68 s'il te pla&#238;t human ?



je doute fort qu'il ait pris lui-m&#234;me des photos en 68&#8230;


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est qui Peroline ? Connais pas


Un truc pour faire causer les benêts  



Toumaï a dit:


> ah bin j'arrive trop tard là j'crois bien:rose:
> bah à l'année prochaine si tout va bien alors surtout ma tête
> Human t'as rajeuni et t'as super bonne mine
> 
> ...


Les absents ont toujours tort :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Nous avons droit a la belle et charmante Kanako et a la ravissante et sympathique Peroline (mais attention elle est deja prise  :rateau: ).
> 
> Deux personnalités attachantes et agréable, avec qui on a le plaisir de discuter :love: :love: :love: :rose:



J'ai oublié quelqu'un  

Toumaï :love: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Contrairement a la couleur de cheveux, bien qu'elle soit blonde, Toumaï est intelligente et sympathique, et évidement, séduisante  

Donc comme je le disais 3 personnalités attachantes et agréable, avec qui on a le plaisir de discuter :love: :love: :love: :rose:  






(notez que pour éviter la répétition des mêmes mots, j'ai utilisez des synonymes  )




Toumaï a dit:


> ah bin j'arrive trop tard là j'crois bien:rose:
> bah à l'année prochaine si tout va bien alors surtout ma tête
> Human t'as rajeuni et t'as super bonne mine
> 
> ...



Alors Pierre on drague 

Bah on se verra lors d'une prochaine bouffe  

Avec un peu d'avance Joyeux Noël :style:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Les absents ont toujours tort :rateau:



hmmm toujours aussi taquin mon golfounet bon oki j'ai fait mon mea culpa et j'irais plus souvent dans le thread RV plutôt que de follatrer à droite à gauche  

Himacintouch : mouais bon t'es pas motard twoua, c'est clair au moins:mouais: 
j't'explique : macadam est une marque très connue de fringues pour motards et motardes fous:casse:  (d'ailleurs, mon super blouson full cuir coqué s'appelle mac adam:love: ) bin faut s'qui faut pour se protéger :hein: :love: 

Kanako : désolée de n'avoir pas assuré la représentation de la gente féminine, bon en même temps avec mon seul neurone restant, j'aurais plutôt cassé le mythe de la blonde intelligente  
merci en tous cas et à l'année prochaine  

Jojo : :rose: moi aussi j'apprécie beaucoup ton humanité et ta  personnalité tellement attachante  

c'est fou comme certains peuvent se gourrer sur les gens dans le virtuel tant qu'ils ne les ont pas rencontrés en "vrai", pour çà que c'est cool les AES 
Il est vrai également que les affinités se sont faites très vite avec certains  dommage de n'avoir pu vraiment  connaitre les autres, pas facile quand nous sommes nombreux.


----------



## Taho! (19 Décembre 2006)

Quelques photos aussi : http://www.taho.info/blog/photos/paris/bouffedecembre06/


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2006)

Touma&#239;;4097024 a dit:
			
		

> hmmm toujours aussi taquin mon golfounet bon oki j'ai fait mon mea culpa et j'irais plus souvent dans le thread RV plut&#244;t que de follatrer &#224; droite &#224; gauche
> 
> Himacintouch : mouais bon t'es pas motard twoua, c'est clair au moins:mouais:
> j't'explique : macadam est une marque tr&#232;s connue de fringues pour motards et motardes fous:casse:  (d'ailleurs, mon super blouson full cuir coqu&#233; s'appelle mac adam:love: ) bin faut s'qui faut pour se prot&#233;ger :hein: :love:
> ...



Vivement un prochain RDV alors  :love: :love: 


Taho! a dit:


> Quelques photos aussi : http://www.taho.info/blog/photos/paris/bouffedecembre06/





jojoleretour a dit:


> J'ai oubli&#233; quelqu'un
> 
> Touma&#239; :love: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> ...



Tout &#231;a m'a bien donn&#233; envie de vous rencontrer  :rose: :love:

Merci Human pour les photos de 68    (il l'a vraiment fait ), dis donc t'avais une petit d&#233;finition sur tes photos &#224; cete &#233;poque


----------



## kanako (19 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Merci Human pour les photos de 68    (il l'a vraiment fait ), dis donc t'avais une petit définition sur tes photos à cete époque



Ouais euh j'en suis sure que c'est même pas lui qui les a priseuh 
moi aussi j'peux l'faire nan mais


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> Ouais euh j'en suis sure que c'est même pas lui qui les a priseuh
> moi aussi j'peux l'faire nan mais



t inquietes pas Kanako, tu restes la première pour moi :love:


----------



## Cillian (19 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Vivement un prochain RDV alors  :love: :love:
> 
> Tout ça m'a bien donné envie de vous rencontrer  :rose: :love:




En Janvier la _rencontre_ devrait se faire le soir du jeudi 18.


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2006)

Cillian a dit:


> En Janvier la _rencontre_ devrait se faire le soir du jeudi 18.



Cool ^^, pour l'instant je suis libre


----------



## kanako (20 Décembre 2006)

ouais bin moi pas&#8230; d&#233;j&#224; paske c'est un jeudi (et vouais en semaine j'&#233;tudie moi  ) 
et puis aussi parce que je serais surement en semaines intensives, alors tr&#232;s peu pour moi&#8230;

HImac in touch, c'est gentil &#231;a :rose:


----------



## HImac in touch (20 Décembre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> ouais bin moi pas déjà paske c'est un jeudi (et vouais en semaine j'étudie moi  )
> et puis aussi parce que je serais surement en semaines intensives, alors très peu pour moi
> 
> HImac in touch, c'est gentil ça :rose:



Ah bah c'est dommage ça , pour une fois qu'on allait povoir tous se rencontrer


----------

